# Circuito Receptor/Transmisor AM (Con HT12D y HT12E)



## duelotrova (Dic 16, 2011)

Buen día!

Solicito ayuda con un circuito receptor/transmisor con los módulos RWS y TWS434. El circuito que estoy intentando implementar se puede ver a continuación:
http://www.rentron.com/Files/NEW_TWS_RWS_DOC.pdf

Es bastante sencillo. Necesito controlar 2 bits (aunque el circuito permite 4) que sean enviados de un circuito a otro, a una distancia no mayor a 3 metros.
Recurrí al circuito anterior porque me pareció el más sencillo y el más económico, además se apegarse a mis necesidades más reales.

El lío es que no he podido echar a andar la transmisión y recepción de datos. Al conectar la salida del codificador directamente (alámbricamente) a la entrada del decodificador, sí hay envío de datos, por lo que supongo que la falla está en los módulos RWS o TWS.
¿Hay alguna forma de revisar si estos datos se están enviando correctamente a través "del aire"? O al menos para determinar si es el receptor o el transmisor el que falla.
He pedido ya dos veces los 4 dispositivos usados, y ni siquiera en la sustitución me ha andado. También este video puede servir de referencia, en esencia esto es lo que quiero lograr: 




Agradecería cualquier ayuda. Además, si creen que hay un circuito más sencillo con el cual pueda realizar las funciones que deseo (repito, transmitir dos bits de forma inalámbrica) por favor háganmelo saber.
Saludos desde Mexicali! 
Iván Ramírez


----------



## phavlo (Dic 16, 2011)

Intentaste ajustando la bobina del receptor para que trabaje a la misma frecuencia del emisor ?


----------



## retrofit (Dic 16, 2011)

duelotrova dijo:


> Buen día!
> 
> Solicito ayuda con un circuito receptor/transmisor con los módulos RWS y TWS434. El circuito que estoy intentando implementar se puede ver a continuación:
> http://www.rentron.com/Files/NEW_TWS_RWS_DOC.pdf
> ...



Buenas tardes duelotrova.
En primer lugar voy a asumir que los dos módulos TX y RX son de la misma frecuencia, por ejemplo 433.92Mhz, aunque podrían  estar perfectamente en 315Mhz.
Alimenta los módulos a 5V, el TH12E y el TH12E tienen que estar igualmente alimentados a esta tensión.

Otra cuestión muy importante, aunque las hojas de datos está algo confuso, es el tema de las resistencias de lo osciladores del TH12E Y TH12D,  te diré que yo siempre he utilizado 68K para el TH12D y 1M5 para el TH12E, lo importante es que la R del TH12E se 22 veces mayor que la R del TH12D.
Con estos valores nunca he tenido problemas.
Si no posees un receptor en esta frecuencia, intentaremos que por algún medio indirecto saber si lo que falla es el TX o el TX.
El receptor posee una salida Analógica, si pones un amplificador de audio en ese punto puedes monitorizar la frecuencia de 433.92MHZ, no esperes escuchar conversaciones, pues todo lo que se transmite en esa banda son datos de equipos que realizan lo mismo que pretendes hacer tu.
En la salida de datos del RX puedes poner una monitorización con un Led para que se encienda cuando el TX reciba datos, esta salida es TTL, un 0 para un “0” y un 1 para un “1”, pero no pongas el Led directamente en esta salida, ponlo por medio de un transistor.
Si estás seguro que el receptor funciona conecta el TX y haz que emita datos
Si con un polímetro mides en la salida TTL del RX , verás una tensión muy variable de entre 1 y 3 voltios, eso son los datos recibidos.
Otra cuestión es la programación de los Bit 0… 7 que en ambos CI tiene que ser la misma.
Para saber si un dato está llegando correctamente y el mismo es reconocido por el TH12D  tienes que medir en el pin 17, este pin se pone a 0 cuando el dato recibido es válido.
Para la pruebas del TX y si lo alimentas a 5V, es interesante poner en serie con el + de alimentación del TX un Diodo Led, este Led parpadeará al ritmo de los datos transmitidos.
Si lo problemas persisten y estás seguro que el TX funciona, pudiera ser que el TX por proximidad al RX lo estuviera saturando y este no funcionara correctamente.
En este caso quita la antena al TX o aléjalo del RX.
Y poco más te puedo aconsejar ya que estos módulos con estos CI funcionan muy bien y nunca dan problemas.

Bueno ya nos contarás.

Saludos.


----------



## duelotrova (Dic 16, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por la pronta respuesta, EB4GBF.

Me has dado varios consejos que me serán útiles, y probaré a la brevedad en el circuito. 
El Tx y el Rx son de la misma frecuencia, de 434 Mhz como mencionabas. El dato de las resistencias es curioso porque definitivamente no encontré (ni en la hoja de datos, ni en otros circuitos en la web) alguien que me aconsejara los valores que tú sugieres. Revisaré eso.
La proximidad es poco viable porque lo he probado armado en dos protos diferentes y a diversas distancias, y también en un mismo proto, sin tener éxito. 
He hecho ya varias pruebas sobre leds que me indiquen cómo está funcionando la transmisión de datos. Sin entrar en detalles exactos (porque no he prestado atención a todo lo que me mencionas) te puedo adelantar que un led en la salida del TX me prende con 0 y 1, es decir, en estado de reposo el led está totalmente apagado y al enviar los datos del codificador, la salida se vuelve 1. En cambio, al colocar un led en la salida del RX (SIN EL TRANSISTOR QUE ME SUGIERES) sólo tengo lecturas de "basura", una luz parpadeante e inestable, que pareciera encender un "poquito más" cuando el transmisor envía.

En fin, ya estaré revisando lo que me aconsejas! Muchísimas gracias


----------



## retrofit (Dic 17, 2011)

Buenos días duelotrova.
Después de leer y reeler el Post anterior creo que es necesario hacer allgunas consideraciones más.
En primer lugar mis disculpas ya que en el Post anterior se me coló un error...
Dónde digo que la salida se pone a "0" cuando recibe un Dato Válido en realidad es lo contrario, esta salida esta siempre a "0" y se pone a "1" cuando recibe un Dato Válido, se mantiene en este estado mientras dura la recepción de ese dato.
Esta salida, Pin 17, es del tipo "Open Colector".
Las cuatro salidas de Datos, Pines 10,11,12 y 13 son "Lacheadas" esto signifioca que cuando se recibe un  código, las cuatro salidas se mantendrán en ese estado hasta que se reciba un nuevo código.
La tensión de alimentación de estos CI puede ser de entre 5 y 12 voltios pero hay que tener en cuenta, sobre todo en el TH12D, la tensión de alimentación del RX ya que este se alimenta a 5V y la salida de datos es TTL por lo que tendremos que alimentar al TH12D con 5 voltios.
Si te continuan los problemas puedes comprobar juntos el TH12E y el TH12D si necesidad de conectarlos al TX y al RX.
Únicamente tienes que alimentar ambos circuitos con una misma tensión, por ejemplo 5V.
Unes el Pin 17 del TH12E (Salida de Datos)  con el Pin 14 del TH12D (Entrada de Datos).
En el TH12D tienes que poner una resistencia de 1K entre los Pines 17 y 18.
Cuando el Pin 14 del TH12E lo pongas a masa, empezará a enviar datos.
Con un Polímetro puedes medir en este Pin (14) y verás que la tensión está fluctuando lo que es indicativo de que hay Datos..
En estas condiciones mide en el Pin 17 del TH12D, veras que corresponde con un "1".
Si dejas de enviar datos este Pin se pondrá a "0"
Puedes comprobar que los Pines 10,11,12 y 13 estan al mismo nivel que los correspondientes a los del TH12E, cuando cese la tranmisión estos Pines se quedarán en ese estado "Lacheados"
Cambia el estado de alguno de los Pines de Datos del TH12E, verás que en el TH12D varian igualmente.
Si todo esto funciona de esta manera cuando lo conectes a los Módulos TX, RX igualmente tiene que funcionar.
No hay más secretos, estos módulos son muy fiables y solamente en contadas ocasiones he visto alguna avería y después de varios años funcionando sin problemas.
Bueno creo que por hoy es suficiente, ya tienes tarea para el fin de semana 

Si tienes algun problema o duda no dudes en preguntar.

Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 17, 2011)

Tendrias que publicar el circuio que usastes o alguna foto. Estan bien conectados los modulos? yo consegui muchos mejores resultados soldando la antena (de 17.5cms) directamente en el modulo y no poniendola en la protoboard. Ah y que fuente usas.


----------



## noisy (May 29, 2012)

Hola tengo un problema con estos mismos integrados ya q no logro que se comuniquen se le agradeciria si me pudieran dar una idea de este problema de antemano gracias.


----------



## phavlo (May 30, 2012)

Los probaste sin los módulos de RF? 
Hace un puente entre la salida de datos del HT12E hasta la entrada de datos del HT12D y si funciona bien, después proba con los módulos.
Saludos


----------



## noisy (Jun 3, 2012)

si ya los probe asi y sigo teniendo el mismo problema incluso compre otros nuevas por si se habian qemado pero siguen igual no ay enlace


----------



## miguelus (Jun 3, 2012)

Buenos días noisy.
Con los datos que aportas es difícil un diagnóstico de lo que puede estar pasando.
Intenta publicar el esquema de cómo estás utilizando los Integrados.
La configuración  tiene que ser la misma en el TX y en el RX, eso se hace poniendo los D0...D7 al mismo nivel en ambos Integrados.

Sal U2


----------



## noisy (Jun 7, 2012)

gracias jeje alle el problema era el protoboard que no deja el buen funcionamiento de los integrados lo hice en placa y funciono a la perfeccion gracias por su ayuda ... solo con una consulta mas como puedo acer para activar un rele con esots integrados ya probe poniendo directo a la bateria no levanta le agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## phavlo (Jun 8, 2012)

De la salida del integrado entras a la Base de un transistor por medio de una R, el rele lo conectas entre VCC y el Colector con un diodo en paralelo al transistor y en polarizacion inversa y el Emisor directo a GND.


----------



## noisy (Jun 11, 2012)

solo con una duda mas el transistor funciona si el pulso es negativo o no funciona

jeje tanta la molestia el decodificador se puede arruinar con la estatica


----------



## phavlo (Jun 11, 2012)

NPN (señal de Base positiva)
PNP (señal de Base negativa)


----------



## jhonjz (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola a todos. Aprovechando la temática del compañero duelotrova, me gustaría saber cuál es la distancia máxima que se puede alcanzar con este tipo de circuito, me interesa mucho para un proyecto que tengo en mente. Gracias.


----------



## phavlo (Sep 2, 2013)

Buenas noches jhonjz, el receptor funciona hasta una distancia estimada de 100 metros, también va a depender de el lugar en donde valla a operar..
saludos


----------



## jhonjz (Sep 15, 2013)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenas noches jhonjz, el receptor funciona hasta una distancia estimada de 100 metros, también va a depender de el lugar en donde valla a operar..
> saludos



Hola de nuevo. Me gustaría saber qué longitud deben tener las antenas y qué tipo son, serán de cobre? Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 31, 2015)

Hola gente del foro..

Compre un conjunto de modulos rf (emisor-receptor) de 433MHz a los cuales le agregue los HT12D y HT12E. Funciono perfecto pero para hacerlo mas compacto compre un control rmc-555 remoto de 433MHz para reemplazar el emisor por este control.

El problema surgio cuando ninguna de los 4 pulsadores encendio las salidas del decodificador HT12D y decidi conectar un led al OUT del modulo receptor y cada vez que presiono un pulsador del control la frecuencia a la que oscila el encendido del led varia mucho por lo cual... Esta recibiendo, pero no obtengo respuesta del decodificador. Que me recomiendan probar? 

Muchas gracias...


----------



## miguelus (Nov 2, 2015)

Buenos días.

No tengo ni la más remota idea de como funciona el Mando RMC555, pero lo primero que debes comprobar es si los códigos que genera el RMC555 son compatibles con el HT12D, que sean compatibles sería mucha casualidad.

Tendrían que coincidir, no solo la programación, sino las frecuencias de Reloj en ambos equipos.

Sal U2


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 16, 2015)

hola miguelus, te comento... lleve a la cerrajeria en la cual compre el mando a que pasen toda la informacion que tiene el transmisor al mando, entre las que se encuentran la codificacion y la frecuencia.

El problema persiste, tengo el trasmisor conectado y cuando mando un dato desde este, el receptor hace su funcion pero al usar el mando no funciona...

Para verificar si el modulo estaba recibiendo informacion del control coloque un led entre GND y el OUT del modulo. Este (como se explicaba en comentarios anteriores) tiene una frecuencia de encendido y apagado que varia con la informacion enviada. Al enviar con el transmisor este varia algo su frecuencia pero al presionar cualquier boton del mando el led se enciende a maxima luminosidad, se apaga y vuelve a variar su frecuencia rapidamente, por lo que deduzco que el modulo esta recibiendo correctamente esta señal pero no puede decodificarla... Que me recomiendan hacer?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> hola miguelus, te comento... lleve a la cerrajeria en la cual compre el mando a que pasen toda la informacion que tiene el transmisor al mando, entre las que se encuentran la codificacion y la frecuencia.
> 
> El problema persiste, tengo el trasmisor conectado y cuando mando un dato desde este, el receptor hace su funcion pero al usar el mando no funciona...
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , lo ideal serias tener disponible en las manos un osciloscopio de dos canales (incluso puede sener un tipo virtual para PC  "USB"  del Hantek  )  y conparar la entrada del "TX" con la salida del "RX" 
Esas tienem  que sener identicas .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 16, 2015)

Hola Daniel, la verdad no dispongo de osciloscopio pero supongo que son iguales ya que el transmisor y receptor se comunican sin problemas, para mi el problema esta en el paquete de datos que envia el cual el HTD12D no puede decodificar. La frecuencia fue ajustada con frecuencimetro en la cerrajeria por eso dudo que lo sea. 
Muchas Gracias, espero tu respuesta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Hola Daniel, la verdad no dispongo de osciloscopio pero supongo que son iguales ya que el transmisor y receptor se comunican sin problemas, para mi el problema esta en el paquete de datos que envia el cual el HTD12D no puede decodificar. La frecuencia fue ajustada con frecuencimetro en la cerrajeria por eso dudo que lo sea.
> Muchas Gracias, espero tu respuesta


Bueno entonses  lo problema puede sener una questión de niveles a seren conpatibilizados (ayustados pra entiendimento tanto de lo TX con lo encoder y cuanto de lo RX con lo decoder) , nese caso lo uso de un osciloscopio es inprescindible  
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 16, 2015)

Daniel Lopes, gracias por responder, te pregunto porque capaz sabes. Podria decodificar la señal recibida del mando con un pic ? 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 16, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Daniel Lopes, gracias por responder, te pregunto porque capaz sabes. Podria decodificar la señal recibida del mando con un pic ?
> Muchas gracias


SIiiiii hasta onde se es possible  , pero haora con relación a tecnicas digitales avanzadas ,  PICs , uProcesadores ,Software ,  ese tema  definitivamente NO es mi playa , portanto no te puedo ayudar mas que eso     
Att, 
Daniel Lopes


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 16, 2015)

Bueno, Muchas gracias de todas formas


----------

